
Meet Duolingo, Google’s Next Acquisition Target; Learn A Language, Help The Web - andre3k1
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/12/duolingo/
======
jchonphoenix
I'm actually disappointed for seeing this on techcrunch. I have a lot of
friends that worked on Duolingo and some of my research with Luis went into
that project.

To write about a project that isn't finished and just has a landing page,
however, is pretty disappointing. I don't know if I really would call it
"news."

~~~
djloche
They actually did get some inside scoop and prior to this link on HN I hadn't
heard about it - so just because you contributed to it and it's not news to
you, doesn't mean it's not news to us.

------
onwardly
Since we're in the spirit of talking about pre-launch startups, I might as
well tell you about <http://www.TripLingo.com> (re-plug as Pahalial mentioned
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434057> ).

This sounds interesting for a certain segment. As a former-and-future traveler
and language-learner, I enjoyed learning the local slang and culture (e.g.
"I'm about to explode" vs. "Excuse me sir, could you please direct me to the
nearest restroom."). Fun for interacting with locals while also learning to
talk like them.

That said, I think this is a great concept for re-vamping CAPTCHAs to make
them interesting. I'm tired of typing " g4g3e2 re46ts2ae o4ll5eh" every time I
want to sign up for an email list.

------
Pahalial
There's an existing day-old post about this still on the front page, albeit
with a less descriptive title: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434057>

